# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Rest peacefully little Nadia.

## 4theSNAKElady

So, after much thought, discussion,and careful consideration, both me and my husband decided to euthanize Nadia, our "special" bee with a deformed jaw. She faught for quite some time, and i had hope...but after awhile just altogether showed no interest in eating whatsoever. We tried so hard. Tried lots of things. Talked to different people. The vets. In the end, we decided it was just no way to live....and decided we had to say goodbye. And let her go. Im hoping we are able to produce our own bee in the near future. Bees are nice to have.

sent from my incubator

----------


## Annarose15

My condolences for your loss. I know you really struggled with the decision, and in the end chose what was kindest for her.  :Tears:

----------


## DooLittle

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear that.   :Sad:   You did all you could for her.  Poor little Nadia, sorry for your loss.

----------


## bcr229

I'm so sorry.  I know you gave her every chance.  :Tears:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am so sorry Crystal.  I do believe you did the right thing.   :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

That sucks but i think you really did make the right choice.  :Good Job:

----------


## Wes

I'm sorry for your loss.  :Sad:

----------


## carlson

Sad  :Sad:  sorry for you loss. Doing whats right sucks at times

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TJ_Burton

That is a tough go, but sometimes you don't have much choice.

----------


## SarahP

You made a hard decision, but sometimes the hard ones are the best ones. I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## Anya

I'm really sorry for your loss. Take comfort in that she's at peace.  :Sad:

----------


## Archimedes

Aw, poor sweet baby. You did the best you could for her, Crys, right up to the end. She's sleeping easy, I'm sure of it.  :Hug:

----------


## BHReptiles

So sorry for your loss <3 I know you did what was best for her, despite how hard the decision was.

----------


## Coleslaw007

I'm sorry you had to make that decision, that's not easy. But you did right by her by letting her go.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------


## rocknhorse76

Sorry for your loss.  RIP Nadia.  :Sad:

----------


## mechnut450

it was upsetting for us both since we were able to get her to almost double her weight . but with her taking an hour(then giving up) trying to eat a small asf  we decided that it was not a proper life for her to struggle with every meal like that, and the fact she was starting to lose weight .

----------


## iknowthetruth

I offer you my deepest condolences, its always hard to have to put a pet down.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Thank you soo much guys for all your support. I feel like ive been "virtually" hugged by you all. its nice to find comfort in the folks here.

----------


## Willie76

Why do I come into this room. Made this 6'4", 275 lb man almost cry at work. My condolences.

----------

